
Job seekers getting asked for Facebook passwords - spdy
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/n/a/2012/03/20/national/a001231D97.DTL
======
jchrisa
This is really scary. Maybe not for hackers, but for people who can't afford
to say no. If someone asked me for this I'd get them to put it in writing and
then take it to a lawyer to see what kind of punitive damages I could recover.
Seriously fucked up.

------
jeffool
I've sooner delete my Facebook.

(Though, that's not much of a sacrifice for me, as I haven't used mine in
almost a year, and even made an icon saying that I no longer use it. Email?
Twitter? Similar services? Simply "no.")

~~~
jacklei
yeah... facebook has become more sort of a hangout place than utility. Its
entirely possibile that it may be useful to people who get to stay in touch
with their friends through this, but still i hardly ever go to my facebook
when i have something on my mind, which is most of the time.

